

Making and Using Non-Standard Textures: Manipulating UVs Through Color Data [pdf] - Joona
http://www.valvesoftware.com/publications/2011/gdc_2011_grimes_nonstandard_textures.pdf

======
Joona
Valve has a lot of interesting publications on their site:
[http://www.valvesoftware.com/company/publications.html](http://www.valvesoftware.com/company/publications.html)

